# nissan terrano starting problems ???



## pigeonpaul (Dec 14, 2011)

hi, my nissan terrano is not putting charge into the battery at below 1500 revs, when it goes over the ampage kicks in from the alternator this is charging the battery, is it possible to put a smaller pully on the alternator to help it kick in at low revs.

it is a 1998 terrano 2.7 SDI.

Reason why it is causing problems is its failing to start, theres something draining the battery over night. when bumping off starts straight away.

hope someone could help and thanks in advance.

Paul


----------

